# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Κομμένη περιέλιξη σε τροχό

## Gaou

παιδιά καλησπέρα . Λίγη βοήθεια θα ήθελα πριν προχωρήσω. Στην διαδικάσια λυσίματος αυτου του τροχού ειδα ότι στην περιέλιξη υπήρχαν δύο κομμένες σπειρες..! μου εκανε εντύπωση ότι ο τροχός λειτουργούσε πριν τον ανοιξω και ανέβαζε στροφές κανονικά.

ειναι προβλημα ? επισκευάζεται αν ειναι προβλημα ? υπάρχει κατι που μπορώ να κάνω εγώ ή πρέπει να πάει σε ανθρωπο που κάνει περιελίξεις..?

----------


## vasilllis

η απλα εχει μαυρισει το βρνικι χωρις να εχει χαλασει η μονωση ή πας ετιποπου για τζοκερ εφοσον εχουν βραχυκυκλωσει δυο ΜΟΝΟ διαδοχικες σε τυλιγμα σπειρες που δεν δημιουργουν προβλημα(προς το παρον)

----------

Gaou (26-01-20)

----------


## chipakos-original

Οταν ο τροχός ζοριστεί τότε θα αρχίσουν οι ψύκτρες να βγάζουν φωτιές. Η αλληλουχία μαγνητικών ροών έχει διαταραχτεί στον ρότορα. Αν αξίζει το κόστος αντικατέστησε τον ρότορα.

----------

Gaou (26-01-20)

----------


## Gaou

> Οταν ο τροχός ζοριστεί τότε θα αρχίσουν οι ψύκτρες να βγάζουν φωτιές. Η αλληλουχία μαγνητικών ροών έχει διαταραχτεί στον ρότορα. Αν αξίζει το κόστος αντικατέστησε τον ρότορα.



μόνο εδώ τον βρήκα τον ροτορα και δεν ξέρω για την αξιοποιστια της ιστοσελίδας....https://rever.store/en/cart

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μόνο εδώ τον βρήκα τον ροτορα και δεν ξέρω για την αξιοποιστια της ιστοσελίδας....https://rever.store/en/cart


https://pavlos-perielixis.gr/
Εκτός της μπομπίνας αν θεωρείς ότι τα γραναζώματα μετάδοσης κίνησης / θήκες στήριξης των ρουλεμάν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ποιότητα ίσως αξίζει μερικώς , η γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις άλλο. (πρέπει να στείλεις μόνο την μπομπίνα χωρίς να υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο πάνω σε αυτήν π.χ. την πλαστική φτερωτή τα ρουλεμάν .... τρέχα γύρευε)

----------

Gaou (26-01-20), Papas00zas (19-02-20)

----------


## tomis

ανέβασε φώτο εκεί που είδες ότι είναι κομμένες οι σπείρες..

----------

